# Spurs sign James "skywalker" White



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

*James White a spur??*

i heard James White might be picked up by the spurs. on spurstalk.com they said someone Rick Carlisle (i think) said it on the radio. i have no links, so i was askin if anyone else heard this. if we get white, that would be SICk. we would be younger and more athletic. another person who can finish the break.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: James White a spur??*



duncan2k5 said:


> i heard James White might be picked up by the spurs. on spurstalk.com they said someone Rick Carlisle (i think) said it on the radio. i have no links, so i was askin if anyone else heard this. if we get white, that would be SICk. we would be younger and more athletic. another person who can finish the break.


How does someone sitting on your bench for 48 minutes make your team younger and more athletic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: James White a spur??*

James White is a scrub. The fascination with this bum by basketball fans is amazing.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: James White a spur??*

He probably won't get off the bench, but he does provide some insurance if one of the Spurs' swingmen get injured. He will also gives them some fresh and young legs for later in the playoffs, when their players always get exausted after grueling series.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: James White a spur??*

sure hes athletic but hes got the bball IQ of a dog.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: James White a spur??*



yuyuza1 said:


> He probably won't get off the bench, but he does provide some insurance if one of the Spurs' swingmen get injured. He will also gives them some fresh and young legs for later in the playoffs, when their players always get exausted after grueling series.


If White is giving you anything but garbage minutes in the playoffs then your team is in trouble. Better yet, there won't be a second grueling series.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: James White a spur??*

He should have gone to Phoenix. At least I think he would be a better fit than Rose


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: James White a spur??*



HB said:


> He should have gone to Phoenix. At least I think he would be a better fit than Rose


 Exactly. He would've fit right in.


----------



## brotherofthelunatic (Jul 10, 2006)

http://draftexpress.com/blogs.php?blogid=3


Aparently the Pacers waived him even thou they took him with the first pick in the second round. This makes little to no sense from their part. For the spurs this is a HUGE plus (even thou i despise the spurs) i know you guys were looking for an athletic wing player, well now you furesure have an ATHLETIC wing player, good move by S.A.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

from www.spurs.com


> Spurs Sign James White
> Nov 3, 2006
> 
> The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they have signed James White. Per team policy, terms of the deals were not disclosed.
> ...


its a good signing because white does have potential. but he wont contribute this year.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: James White a spur??*



_Dre_ said:


> Exactly. He would've fit right in.


Yea, playing with nash would get him an easy 10 points a game in dunks and lay ups.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: James White a spur??*



Chalie Boy said:


> Yea, playing with nash would get him an easy 10 points a game in dunks and lay ups.


Do you get more points for "flashy" dunks. Last time I checked a Raja Bell or James Jones dunk was also worth 2 points.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: James White a spur??*

he wont get minutes anywhere
but i'd like to see him in the dunk contest so im happy if he gets signed


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: James White a spur??*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Do you get more points for "flashy" dunks. Last time I checked a Raja Bell or James Jones dunk was also worth 2 points.




5 dunks/lay ups x 2 = 10 points


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: James White a spur??*



JuniorNoboa said:


> How does someone sitting on your bench for 48 minutes make your team younger and more athletic.




My thoughts exactly


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

skywalker? u mean flight


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NdhRgZXNo5w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NdhRgZXNo5w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pA4L-_Wic78"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pA4L-_Wic78" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
He is a freak when it comes to dunking. If the Spurs are trying to put on a show, you guys have the right guy now. Thank you for signing him for Vegas 2007 Duck Contest!
If you are counting on him to win game, never going to happen. 
But spurs are great team though, I am sure you guys can teach him some thing.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Hopefully, he'll turn out to be a good signing.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think the thing here is that White can learn from Manu and Barry. He wont get much burn this year, but he will be on a great team to learn how to play in the NBA. Manu breaks down and Barry is getting on the old side, this could be a great pick up for 2-3 years down the road. At worse it cost them very little.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it is a good signing because the Spurs wanted an athletic young win and the got one. White also is a good on ball defender and can use his lenght to be a good defender. There going to need to replace Bowen eventually so why not take a shot on a guy who was very close to being a first round pick.


----------

